# Unhappy about long haired curlies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've decided to retire Nibbles from breeding as I can't stand seeing thecurly and especialy the long haired curly babies grown up and then start having problems with irritated, red, runny eyes, red ears, and loss of hair on their muzzles. It's just too sad to have put them to sleep, but I won't keep an animal who is so obviously suffering. 

I'm not sure if any of the nifty young bucks with 'hair skirts' are going to be fit to remain. Bumming me out major.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry, hugs....


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

moustress said:


> I've decided to retire Nibbles from breeding as I can't stand seeing thecurly and especialy the long haired curly babies grown up and then start having problems with irritated, red, runny eyes, red ears, and loss of hair on their muzzles. It's just too sad to have put them to sleep, but I won't keep an animal who is so obviously suffering.
> 
> I'm not sure if any of the nifty young bucks with 'hair skirts' are going to be fit to remain. Bumming me out major.


Sorry to read this, but it is not unexpected and the reason why most German breeders avoid breeding Astrex.

Best wishes, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Do all your long haired mice have this problem, Moustress?


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel lucky that I've never had any eye issues in my curly or longhaired mice over the years.


----------

